# maintaining a microworm culture long-term



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

My fry are just outgrowing microworms and I don't plan to breed again for maybe 6 months. Is there an easy way to store my microworm culture, long-term, until I need to revitalize it? 

I've read that freezing does not kill nematodes - should I freeze my culture?

Thanks.


----------

